# Update on Pia



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

So I brought Pia to work today and had one of the doctors look at her. She said that she had veins in her eyes that are protruding more that normal which usually indicates interoccular pressure. Her fontanel appears closed. She thinks she may have either effects of possible lack of oxygen at birth, or some level of hydrocephalus. She said it may improve with time, or it may get worse and advised me to give her back to the breeder and not deal with possible neurological issues. I am sad and don't want to just give her back as I have already gotten attached to her. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Aw poor Pia, i'm so sorry your going through this. If it was me and i'd already of gotten attached i'd keep her!! Have you got pet insurance? I've just gotten some bad news with Prince (he's needing surgery on his legs and this is down to the breeder) but i would no way on this earth give Prince back just because he has a few problems that need dealing with. If you have the time and strength to go through these problems with Pia then don't give up on her  Do what you thinks right for you and Pia. It's easy for a doctor to say give her back because they haven't bonded with her like you have  I fell in-love with Prince the day I brought him home!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

My heart is bleeding for you.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. Most pet insurance doesn't cover pre-existing conditions unfortunately. However, I assume you paid for your pup if you got her from a breeder. Perhaps the breeder would give her to you. It's unfortunate the breeder didn't recognize the issue so you could decide prior to getting your heart involved. Best of luck and I'm sorry.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I paid the deposit on her when she was 2 weeks old. I was emotionally invested then I think since I watched her grow through pictures and such. I have not paid the balance of the puppy because when I went to pick her up, the breeder mentioned that she had a gut feeling there was something wrong with her, but her vet did not notice anything and cleared her for sale. She said she did not want to take any more money from me until I took her home and watched her. She said if there was something wrong with her she would gladly take her back, but I already love her. I work for a vet so luckily I have access to medical care even though the vet feels I should not get myself involved.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Easier said than done tho', isn't it? 

Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you and Pia ((((((BIG HUGS))))))


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would talk to the breeder about not paying the full agreed amount and if I were already emotionally invested (like you are) I would keep her with the intent of always keeping money aside to care for the problems she are expressing. If you work for a vet and have access to cheaper medical care for her, I think that would be in your favor


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Pia in my prayers.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

The breeder shouldn't be charging you full price for Pia, I know money shouldn't matter because you love her either way but se should consider how much money your going to have to spend on her if she does have problems that need sorting as your probably aware vets aren't cheap lol. Prince has only had three consultations and a x ray and he's nearing £300. Like I said if Pia was mine and I was you id keep her lol. It may be a good thing you keepin her as you may be more aware of things if you work at a vets. Give your self a challenge  keeping you and this precious little girl in my thoughts.


----------



## lilshaniqua (Sep 18, 2013)

I am so, so sorry. I only just commented on the other post without seeing this. You have many people on here thinking of you and Pia. Hope you work out what is best for the both of you. xx


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't know what to say...we are praying for you, just follow your heart  if she looks to be in any pain, I would personaly give her back..but like you say...youre allready involved  xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh no! I just posted what a darling she is on the other thread then saw this thread! My heart just hurts for you.  I would never presume to tell you what I would do--I don't think that's fair as I'm not in your place. I would like to know though, what is her prognosis? What is her chances for a long, happy, normal, pain-free, relatively healthy life? Is this something that can be corrected with surgery? This is something that I have seen mentioned on this forum before, but have not studied, so I have absolutely no knowledge of what you are dealing with medically. All I can say is whatever you decide you have much support here.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this! It's extremely upsetting when you watch her grow up! 

I agree with Jenniferchi. You have obviously bonded with her! It doesn't take long! If you have the strength and the finances to see her through it, then I think you should. Your bond will be so much stronger. The main part is if you can handle what she may go through. But seeing as how you work for a vet, I am going to guess that you can! We are all here for you! You will learn things and so will everyone else! Besides, you never know who will come up with some good advice! Several people on here have gone through a lot with their chi! I commend them for it! For me, having the ability to deal with the circumstances would be worse than the financial part! But we do what we have to!

I wish you and her all the best!


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I just want to thank you all for your thoughts and kind words. It really means a lot and I feel like I have lots of support from you all. She seems to be improving even in the couple days that I have had her. She is happy, playing, eating, going potty. Aside from being a little clumsy sometimes, nothing un puppy like. The prognosis basically depends on what exactly is wrong. But either way, it stands that as long as she doesn't develop seizures, it's a good thing. If she starts having seizures at some point, then the prognosis is worse and it is likely that they would become frequent once they start. I did email the breeder last night and updated her on what is going on. She said that if ever at any time, I feel overwhelmed by her condition or can not continue to care for her she would be happy to take her back.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

That's so good to hear, you are so brave!! Looking forward on updates on her as she grows


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

That's good news that your breeder is so understanding. Good luck with Pia I'm sure she's a fighter! Thinking of you both, please update when you find out exactly what's wrong with her.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Just an update, the other vet saw Pia for the first time today, took one look at her, and said she looks like she has hydrocephalus. They still think I should not get into treatment with her and just give her back to the breeder. I have been wrestling with it all day. I love her so much and don't want to give up on her. But at the same time am questioning if I can't emotionally handle it if she starts struggling. I also don't know what to do since my vets don't seem to agree that I should treat her at all. I just want whats best for her. I wonder too what would happen if I give her back to the breeder. She already mentioned it was hard to notice if something was wrong with her because she has so many puppies to care for and the other puppies were picking on her. 
Sorry for the long post, I'm confused and heartbroken.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Such a hard choice  I hope she is not in pain. Many hugs from us <3


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I really do feel for you  go with your heart, do what you think will be best for her x


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So glad to hear Pia is doing well if you every just want to chat I check my PM's every hour. Lots of love and positive thoughts for you both.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know if Pia's in pain or not. Can she live like this? If she is in pain, then I'd euthanize. If not, just let her live her life. If she gets very bad then you know what to do. How severe is the hydrocephalus? Many can live long lives if not severe. You have to be the advocate for the puppy now. Many good wishes come to you and the little one.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Ask if the condition causes pain , if she can live pain free follow your heart. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I dont want to sound harsh but if you let the breeder have her back my guess is she would euthanise.
If you decide to keep her and treat her and give her love and joy even if its not for very long you have given her the best she would get. If it gets too much for you or your little dog is in pain and unhappy you mustnt be afraid to euthanise. Pia is lucky to have found you however uncertain her future may be x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

If is hasn't been formally diagnosed written on paper or they could lose that portion, get the pet insurance, if they cannot prove it was prexisting before coverage they will have to cover it.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

How is Pia now?


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry I have not updated, I came down with a cold and have not been up to much. Unfortunately, after much thought and discussions with my breeder, it was decided it would be in Pia's best interest to go back to her. Her slow mentation made it difficult for her to understand how to play or interact with other dogs. The deciding factor came when my other two chis were trying to play rough as they usually do, and one ran over her. She began screaming in fear and confusion. That helped make my decision. Besides those two, I have a 50 pound lab mix who is very gently with the chis, but I just can't take any chances. In her condition, she needs to be kept safe, and needs to not get her head banged or bumped at all. I would have never forgiven myself if anything happened to her in my care. The breeder completely understood and agreed and is going to keep her for a while and place her in a home she has that is looking for a special needs dog. They have no other pets. It has since been determined that she may also be deaf. As sad as I was, I felt responsible to make a decision in her best interest, not mine. On a more positive note however, I was able to welcome a new baby girl from the same breeder who is completely healthy and healing my heart. I love her so much, her name Abilene. I would like to thank everyone here for your advice and support. It truly helped and meant a lot. I feel like I am among friends when I read this board!


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is a pic of baby Abilene. She is almost 11 weeks and 1.12 pounds =)


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

You have made the right decision as hard as it was you were unselfish and did what was best for her. Congrats on your new little girl. Wishing all of you a healthy happy life


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I understand how tough a decision this must have been. Enjoy your new little girl and best wishes for many, many happy years together.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We're all proud of you for the decision you made. Hydrocephalus has so many stages, that it is hard to say how impaired your Pia was. Hopefully someone will take her for the maybe short time she has left. Congrats on your new pup, Abilene, she looks adorable.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am just seeing this thread. How awful. I can't even imagine what you've gone through. You did the right thing for Pia. You unselfishly gave her up to keep her safe knowing that your household was not a good fit for her needs. Hopefully, her new home will be equipped to handle a special needs dog. And it's good they have no other dogs, considering her fear. They can focus on Pia. You are so lucky to have a caring breeder that really cares about her pups and their owners. Some breeders would have just taken your money and stopped answering the phone. 

Abilene is adorable, I hope she helps to heal your heart.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Your new baby girl is a doll! You had such a tough road that led to her...and you are among people who understand here, that's for sure! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So proud of you. Kisses to u and Abi

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

